# Newbie needing help.....and I tried to search.



## Flingit1200s (Jan 24, 2010)

I just bought a 2008 Arctic Cat 400 auto 4x4 and ordered a 3000lb winch for it. I'd really like to get a plow for it. It won't be used for a bunch of commercial stuff but will be used to clear my carwash lot which is a 15min drive away. I don't have room at the house to store a trailer so I will need to haul the Cat/plow to the carwash in the 6'0" bed of my silverado. It's no problem for me to back the atv into the bed of the truck. The way I see it my problems are going to be getting a plow that lifts high enough and ramps that are long enough and probably curved. What should I be looking for plow and ramp wise? Thanks!

John


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm not the one to ask about atv plows, but I have used a lot of different sets of ramps over the years. Most, I did not like & felt wear too dangerous, to me and my equipment, especially when things are wet and slick. 

The set I use now are by far the best that I've used. They are long folding aluminum w/ the holes & the holes have the rough little teeth on them for added traction. I don't remember the name off hand, but they are a bit more expensive than the Home Depot or Lowes brands...well worth the money, I feel.

I've used them to load atv's, and felt comfortable w/ doing so. If I get over to my storage garage tomorrow I'll try and post a pick for you.


----------



## Flingit1200s (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks! I need all the help I can get.

John


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Look at the front mount Warn Provantage or a Moose RM3 plow.


----------



## Flingit1200s (Jan 24, 2010)

The moose RM3 looks great but doesnt show a mount kit for a 400........just the 500. Will that work?


----------



## Flingit1200s (Jan 24, 2010)

Decided to go with the Warn Provantage 54" blade.............we'll see how it works.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome to the arctic cat family  what made you pick an arctic cat?


----------



## Flingit1200s (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome! A couple of friends have AC 400's and I really liked the way they ride and handle. We had a recon that we sold after we got married in Oct 09 and my wife missed having an atv to get out and put around with our friends. I found the 08 still in the crate in Texas for a good price......plus I had heard that they had the suzuki motor instead of the Kymco.......ran down and bought it and am now just wanting to do my own snow removal to save $250 a storm....lol


----------



## leroyh (Oct 27, 2009)

+1 welcome to the cat family !!!

that 400 will push snow great 

i have a 550 cat an i made a 66" blade for it and just the other day i was pushing snow 2 feet deep ( we got a big dump of snow all in one day ) 

if you need any info on your bike just ask us arctic cat guys  



o ya we will need pics


----------



## leroyh (Oct 27, 2009)

when i put my bike in the truck i take the blade off the bike and load the bike like normal and then slide the blade in the back and put a strap around the back


----------



## monislawnsnow (Jan 25, 2010)

If you went with a warn winch, make sure you 'strech the cable' before you use it. I did the same when I bought the Warn ProVantage 60" blade and mount and after one full day of moving snow, my warn XT 2500 3/16 cable frayed and broke about 18" from the hook. I called Warn and they said they will not warranty the cable even though everything I own is Warn. So now i just tie it in a knot instead of taking the time to replace the hook everytime. Its much faster because the cable has broke 3 times since the first time. Just a heads up so when/if it happens to you.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

i have 6ft tri fold aluminum ramps and a mid mount waren plow on my 500 honda, now my quad is sitting about 3 to 4 inches higher than stock with a 3 inch lift kit and big ITP tires and wheels, but i have no problems scraping or getting hung up going up and down the ramps, but if its only a 15min drive, just run the quad on the street? I run mine around town all the time, as long as you have the plow on and arnt driving stupid on the road i doubt you'll have any problems


----------



## Flingit1200s (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. The local police have gotten very ticket happy so I am a little hesitant to ride the Cat to the carwash to plow.......but something to think about. The winch I ordered is a smittybuilt ($99) from JC Whitney (no shipping!). I'm sure it will wear the cable.........might try rigging something like a tow strap onto the winch instead of the cable.........first the stuff needs to get here so I can get it mounted though. I totally understand about slick ramps too. I used to farm and checked irrigated crops all summer. My Prarie 4x4 was in and out of the back of my truck several times a day with muddy slimey tires. Any other tips would be appreciated..............


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

i took the wire cable out of my winch and used a 6ft sling and put a hook with a locking clip on the end and wound it up in the winch, thats been working well for me this year so far, when its snowing my quad is on and off the truck about 20 times, i got it down to taking about a min to off load and then annother min to load, the weight of the plow holds the ramp in, i slid it between the wheels, drop the winch, then one strap through the front racks to hold the machine back into the truck and annother one through the rear drivers side rim of the quad, so i jump out of the truck, pop that off, come around to the back, pop the rear ratchet strap off, push the button to lift the winch, pull the ramps out, attatch the chains to the tailgate hinge so they don't slip off the lip if the tailgate, jump up in the bed of the truck and drive the machine down, plow the driveway and side walk, shovel front steps, back the machine back up the ramps, i leave it running all the time, un hook the ramp, slide it back under the machine, drop the plow, do up both straps and away i go, i can do a residental drive way including loading and unloading time in 15min on average


----------



## MRadke (Sep 25, 2009)

*ramps*

I use these ramps to back my rig onto the truck. 









I got these from www.discountramp.com Mine are 10ft long and 14inches wide. The thing that I really like about them is that they have raised edges at the sides of the ramp to help prevent slide off.


----------

